# Una pregunta sobre diodos zener..



## vane_arg (Mar 19, 2007)

Estoy haciendo un circuito con un integrado que funciona a 12V y en la entrada le quiero poner algo para evitar que reciba un valor no definido y para eso le puse un diodo zener de 10V para que el integrado solo vea la señal de entrada cuando ésta tenga mas de 10V. Pero por muy baja que sea la tensión de entrada el integrado reacciona igual.. A lo mejor entendí cualquier cosa respecto de los diodos zener y esa no es la idea para nada.. Alguien tiene idea de por qué no funciona como quiero..?
Desde ya gracias


----------



## JV (Mar 19, 2007)

Entendiste al reves el funcionamiento de un zener, lo que hace es recortar la tension, 10V en tu caso, todo lo que llegue abajo de ese valor va a pasar libremente.

Saludos..


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 19, 2007)

> Entendiste al reves el funcionamiento de un zener, lo que hace es recortar la tension, 10V en tu caso, todo lo que llegue abajo de ese valor va a pasar libremente.


Eso colocado en paralelo a la señal. Si lo colocas en serie solo va a pasar la señal cuando supere los 12V. Pero cuidado porque es un dispositivo no lineal que te va a deformar la señal.

Saludos.

Esto es lo que podes probar:
http://imageshack.us

Pasa la tensión que sea mayor a la del zener + 0,7V y por tener la otra rama igual y opuesta pasa esa misma tensión negativa, se entiende?

Por ej. si el zener es de 5,3V pasa la tensión mayor a 6V y menor a -6V. Si retiras la rama de abajo pasa solo la positiva.

Edit: que bueno soy con el paint, jajaja!!!


----------



## JV (Mar 19, 2007)

Hola mustangV8, no se porque entendi que estaba en paralelo. 

Saludos..

PD: buen pulso para el paint


----------



## pepechip (Mar 19, 2007)

para proteger un circuito el diodo tienes que ponerlo en paralelo con este. pero ten en cuenta una cosa de vital importancia si quieres que el diodo te dure mucdo tiempo: si el diodo es de 10 voltios, y suponemos que al circuito le entran 12v, esos 2 voltios de diferencia no desaparecen por arte de magia, deves de alimentar el circuito a traves de una resistencia con objeto de que sea esta la que absorva estos 2 voltios.  te recuerdo que R=V/i. 
si en lugar de poner una resistencia pusieras un fusible, no se lo que saltaria antes si el zener o el fusible.


----------



## vane_arg (Mar 19, 2007)

Gracias por las respuestas.. el diodo que estaba en el protoboard cuando escribí el primer mensaje ya es cenizas.. pero igual le encontré el problema. Yo conectaba el diodo a la entrada del integrado y cuando no recibía ninguna señal quedaba flotante y las tensiones menores de 10V el integrado las veía igual. Ahora le puse una resistencia de 10K desde la entrada del integrado a la masa y sí ignora las tensiones menores a 10V. Cuando recibe 12 al diodo no le va a pasar nada.. no? porque tiene la resistencia de 10K que lo protege, supongo..


----------



## pepechip (Mar 19, 2007)

ok vane. lo has pillado


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 20, 2007)

vane_arg dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por las respuestas.. el diodo que estaba en el protoboard cuando escribí el primer mensaje ya es cenizas.. pero igual le encontré el problema. Yo conectaba el diodo a la entrada del integrado y cuando no recibía ninguna señal quedaba flotante y las tensiones menores de 10V el integrado las veía igual. Ahora le puse una resistencia de 10K desde la entrada del integrado a la masa y sí ignora las tensiones menores a 10V. Cuando recibe 12 al diodo no le va a pasar nada.. no? porque tiene la resistencia de 10K que lo protege, supongo..



Entonces esta en serie no en paralelo. Es como yo decía. Si llegan 12V, el integrado solo va a ver los  2V (suponiendo un zener de 10V q no se si existen, jaja!).
Si estuviera en paralelo el integrado vería todas las tensiones hasta la Vzener punto en el cual el zener empieza a conducir y recorta, si no hay limite para la corriente se quema.


----------



## rina (Mar 20, 2007)

el circuito de mustangv8 es correcto pero solo necesitarias un ramal para el ciclo positivo y ademas si el chequeo esde una onda senoidal rectificada despues de un puente de grain no te sera necesario el diodo la resistencia del diodo sera para limitar la intensidad del voltaje restante pero manteniendo unos 5mA de escitacion en el diodo cener la otra resistencia es de carga para mantener algo estable la onda senoidal positiva. El punto rojo indica la entrada y el verde la salida pero la salida seria el resto de la onda senoidal positiva.por egemplo:
honda de 12V pico y el diodozener 7.2V te mostraria V-Dz=voltaje muestra.
el pico seria de 4.8V ala salida.

este circuito al final es una overdriver:


saludos


----------



## vane_arg (Mar 20, 2007)

mustangV8 dijo:
			
		

> [Entonces esta en serie no en paralelo. Es como yo decía. Si llegan 12V, el integrado solo va a ver los  2V (suponiendo un zener de 10V q no se si existen, jaja!).



Si.. el diodo es de 10V, tambien existen de 11.
El diodo está en serie, pero antes de ponerle la resistencia a masa, el integrado captaba cualquier pulso que le llegara que tuviera más de 2V, supongo que a lo mejor la ínfima corriente que deja pasar en la zona de corte es suficiente para que el integrado vea un uno.
De todos modos no recibe ninguna señal de frecuencia sino pulsos aislados, pero como es un circuito que va a funcionar en una moto le quise poner algun tipo de control para evitar que le lleguen pulsaciones debidas al ruido o qué se yo..


----------



## seudoagustin (May 25, 2009)

Estoy haciendo un circuito con un integrado que funciona a 12V y en la entrada le quiero poner algo para evitar que reciba un valor no definido y para eso le puse un diodo zener de 10V para que el integrado solo vea la señal de entrada cuando ésta tenga mas de 10V. Pero por muy baja que sea la tensión de entrada el integrado reacciona igual.. A lo mejor entendí cualquier cosa respecto de los diodos zener y esa no es la idea para nada.. Alguien tiene idea de por qué no funciona como quiero..?
Desde ya gracias 


Esto que escribe vane esta correctamente interpretado , a mi me ha pasado exactamente igual que a el . no tiene razon en absoluto  JV ,  LOS HECHOS:
         Quise disparar un tiristor TIC 106D , que dispara con una tension de puerta de 0.6 v. o menos con un Zener de 2.4 v.
de tal manera que yo pensaba que no habria tensiones en el anodo del DZ hasta que el catodo del diodo estuviera a 2.4 v. y esa es la teoria , pero no no , cuando el catodo alcanzaba los 1.8 v. ya estaba el anodo , o sea la puerta a 0.6 v. y el tirt. conducciendo.
         El Zener responde a su caracteristica , esto es: todas las tensiones inferiores a la zener son "tensiones" inferiores a 2.4 v. pero esto no exige ninguna tension particular de anodo.
   GREETINGS


----------



## Garrulen (May 25, 2009)

Seudoagustin, los diodos zener tienen una corriente no despreciable en conducción inversa hasta que llegan a la región de efecto zener. Esto es cierto para todos los diodos pero en especial es relativamente grande para diodos zener por debajo de 4V. Se debe al método de fabricación. Una solución al problema que tienes consiste en colocar una resistencia entre puerta y cátodo del tiristor para que derive la corriente de fugas antes de alcanzar el codo del zener.


----------

